# Four New Arrivals! *Pics



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Well this has been a good weekend for us, went out to feed on Friday and found two beautiful blue eyed babies...born on my birthday...how cool! Then this morning went out there again and found another doe kidded with twin bucks. So we've got four precious little babies to kick off our kidding season. Their mommas are doing a great job and I am loving their udders. 

Pics below!
Top: buckling
2nd: buckling
3rd: buckling
4th: doeling


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

omg soooooooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

The doeling is lovely! Grats on the cutie pies :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Very nice and all so different-wonderful! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*CONGRATS!*
They are adorable
Suellen
:stars:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dang you got lucky! Look at those colors! Well, maybe you are unlucky, because now that you have such flashy babies it'll be hard to not want to keep them. I love the doeling... *drools*.


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are all so pretty but I really like the third buck. Congrats.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

:stars: 
They are adorable
Suellen


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks guys! I was hoping for more doelings, but I am just happy I got four healthy babies. They are starting to run and bounce around and are the cutest little things to watch.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very cute...congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

